# agr chase credit card???



## yarrow (Sep 4, 2007)

signed in to my agr account and noticed that the credit card pre-registration bonus is no longer listed among the agr promotions i am signed up for. also there is no mention of the coming chase agr card anymore, that i can find, on the site. puzzling to me. aanyone else know?


----------



## BobWeaver (Sep 4, 2007)

Same here. Maybe them removing the promotion means that they're getting close to sending the cards out?


----------



## yarrow (Sep 4, 2007)

BobWeaver said:


> Same here. Maybe them removing the promotion means that they're getting close to sending the cards out?


i hope so. have never seen them remove a promotion before we had a chance to use it though. i hope the deal just didn't fall through. i know nothing of what is involved but it seems odd to me that it would take all these months to set up a credit card. i know i have gotten many, many offers for new non-agr cards since the old agr card went away in may.


----------



## Rick J (Sep 4, 2007)

yarrow said:


> BobWeaver said:
> 
> 
> > Same here. Maybe them removing the promotion means that they're getting close to sending the cards out?
> ...


I just noticed the same thing on my account. I called AGR and they said I was still pre-registered and that the promotion probably wasn't displayed anymore because they are no longer accepting new pre-registrations.

The best news is that they will begin accepting applications on Monday 9/10/07.


----------



## yarrow (Sep 4, 2007)

great. thanks for the info rick.


----------



## braintrain (Sep 6, 2007)

I was wondering the same... Cannot wait to cancel my BOA interim credit card ! I preregistered long ago for the new CC. Has anybody received anything in the mail or via email from Amtrak?


----------



## BobWeaver (Sep 7, 2007)

braintrain said:


> I was wondering the same... Cannot wait to cancel my BOA interim credit card ! I preregistered long ago for the new CC. Has anybody received anything in the mail or via email from Amtrak?


I haven't. Another one of those 'status updates' would be nice..


----------

